# Water bottles?



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

I was wondering if there's a particular brand or size of water bottles that you would recommend for mice. I bought two water bottles through Amazon but they seem....preposterously enormous. As in, they must surely be designed for guinea pigs or rabbits.


----------



## thats_a_lotta_doe (Sep 27, 2015)

I just go to Petco/smart and get the cheap one. I have several and none seem to leak or cause problems. The glass ones were $1 more and make it a touch easier to see the water level, although they don't fit the metal frames i use quite as well.

6oz, I believe the glass one is.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I use all sorts of sizes, hamster (150ml) is the smallest I'll use right up to small rabbit (600ml)

As for type whatever is cheapest, although I will say I have quite a few rotastak hamster ones and they are the ones in my shed that I have to keep checking to make sure they are working, they have two balls so they won't drip but sometimes the bottom ball dries out and gets stuck. I like the classic range although some times they will drip.


----------



## pauly (Feb 21, 2013)

I use the 75 ml bottles on some of my boxes but the 150ml are better if there's more than a trio in the box.
I have mostly Classic but a few Ferplast, which have the advantage of being able to remove the spout for cleaning.


----------

